# Should I tell my lady friend that she should change the name of her company...



## jdramirez (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd rather remain someone anonymous, so I'll change the name and places to protect the ignorant... I mean innocent.

Well, the lady's company name is... oh lets say Burrito Supreme Photography. And her water mark is a very nice, very swirly font that spells BS photography. Does she simply not know what the Acronym BS stands for in the rest of America... maybe the world? 

And every time she posts something on Facebook... I think... maybe she just simply doesn't know. Though I am really not one to talk since my company name is Dirty Sanchez Photography, but my acronym is DSP... so not nearly as awful.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 17, 2013)

By all means tell her to change it! You will be doing her a huge favor in the long run.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 17, 2013)

If she knows what it means and wants to stay with it then there isn't much to do, but if she doesn't know you'd do well to tell her.

Jim


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh please explain the term BS.
One of my favorite tracks from Charles Mingus is called "To BS".
Thank you.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 17, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Oh please explain the term BS.
> One of my favorite tracks from Charles Mingus is called "To BS".
> Thank you.



In western English it means "bullshit," and is usually unkind at best.

Jim


----------



## Menace (Aug 17, 2013)

If she is a friend then just tell her straight up - after that she can decide for herself.


----------



## MxM (Aug 17, 2013)

What change the watermark in someting like.... 'B Supreme Photography'

pro'nounced as: Be Supreme Photography, but also meaning Burrito Supreme Photography... It's like an homonym: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homonym

No more 8ullshit for her


----------



## tnargs (Aug 17, 2013)

Supreme Burrito.

Just find a way to swap the words and hence letters.

I once persuaded my boss to change the name of our new operation from OGRR to GRRO. Thank goodness. :


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 17, 2013)

or call it BuS or sth... ^^


----------



## cocopop05 (Aug 17, 2013)

Like others here, yes I believe BS Photography will not be the best watermark for her to use.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 17, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I'd rather remain someone anonymous, so I'll change the name and places to protect the ignorant... I mean innocent.
> 
> Well, the lady's company name is... oh lets say Burrito Supreme Photography. And her water mark is a very nice, very swirly font that spells BS photography. Does she simply not know what the Acronym BS stands for in the rest of America... maybe the world?
> 
> And every time she posts something on Facebook... I think... maybe she just simply doesn't know. Though I am really not one to talk since my company name is Dirty Sanchez Photography, but my acronym is DSP... so not nearly as awful.



Umm... you know the urban definition of "Dirty Sanchez" right ;D ??


----------



## zim (Aug 17, 2013)

I think he was having a wee laugh about that ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 17, 2013)

So how about MRS Fotografie ('Photography')? ???

I'm not married you know, and in fact I'm a man ;D

MRS really are my initials, and my plane tickets always state 'MR MR S....' so call me 'mister-mister' then


----------



## Viggo (Aug 17, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> So how about MRS Fotografie ('Photography')? ???
> 
> I'm not married you know, and in fact I'm a man ;D
> 
> MRS really are my initials, and my plane tickets always state 'MR MR S....' so call me 'mister-mister' then



So take these broken wings..


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 17, 2013)

Viggo said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > So how about MRS Fotografie ('Photography')? ???
> ...



...and learn to fly again


----------



## Vossie (Aug 17, 2013)

If your company name would be Digital Professional, your acronym would be DP, which can make some people believe you're into certain genres of photography only 

And if you're lady friend would have a company called Master In Light Foto, one would expect her to be attractive 8)


----------



## risc32 (Aug 18, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Though I am really not one to talk since my company name is Dirty Sanchez Photography, but my acronym is DSP... so not nearly as awful.



no.... no... ? really? dirty sanchez? get out. well, you have sense of humor.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 18, 2013)

You have a real dilemma on your hands, and you certainly don't have the moral high ground here.

I am certainly not the one to give counsel on successful relationships. One shall I call it, aphorism, has helped me along in life, and perhaps it may guide you as well.

Would you rather be right or would you rather be happy?

Keep us apprised of your status, it sounds like a real nail biter.

sek


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 19, 2013)

I think you should just ask her if she knows what BS means. 

I know you were trying to be funny, but I think Dirty Sanchez Photography would be an awesome company name. ;D


----------



## Grumbaki (Aug 20, 2013)

Cleveland Steamer Photography, #1 in wedding pics on old steamboats!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 20, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> Cleveland Steamer Photography, #1 in wedding pics on old steamboats!



I'll have you know I was very, very close to leaving my morning coffee on my monitor. 

Jim


----------



## cayenne (Aug 20, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I'd rather remain someone anonymous, so I'll change the name and places to protect the ignorant... I mean innocent.
> 
> Well, the lady's company name is... oh lets say Burrito Supreme Photography. And her water mark is a very nice, very swirly font that spells BS photography. Does she simply not know what the Acronym BS stands for in the rest of America... maybe the world?
> 
> And every time she posts something on Facebook... I think... maybe she just simply doesn't know. Though I am really not one to talk since my company name is Dirty Sanchez Photography, but my acronym is DSP... so not nearly as awful.



LOL...kinda like that computer company, back in the day, that named their company "Wang".


----------



## Jay Khaos (Aug 20, 2013)

This is kind of like telling someone they are doing a machine wrong at the gym. Even if you give them straight up facts that prove you're right and tell them you're only trying to help, 9 out of 10 people will respond negatively, if only out of insecurity. Most people are too proud and have already received rave reviews about their name/logo choice from close friends and family to even consider listening open-mindedly to the most logical advice. ugh... /rant

Seriously though... its kind of hilarious that your name is dirty sanchez and you're going to advise her against BS lol. I guess dirty sanchez has more of a dominant connotation whereas BS photography sounds like you're calling your skill shit.. lol


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 20, 2013)

cayenne said:


> LOL...kinda like that computer company, back in the day, that named their company "Wang".



The government sent me to wang school in order to learn how to better use my wang. I still have my wang ruler so I could measure how long things were on my wang. In my day, I was quite proficient with my wang. Not to brag but some of the ladies in my office were pretty interested in my wang techniques. I showed them what me and my wang could do for them. But on the other hand, there were some ladies in my office who showed me a thing or two about my wang that I did not know.

Those were the days.


----------



## 7enderbender (Aug 21, 2013)

Vossie said:


> If your company name would be Digital Professional, your acronym would be DP, which can make some people believe you're into certain genres of photography only
> 
> And if you're lady friend would have a company called Master In Light Foto, one would expect her to be attractive 8)




Yep. DPreview. Always triggers pre-teen flashback giggles. In more than one way sometimes when you read some of the stuff there.

OP: it may be worth mentioning it to her but may not be worth for her to change it. If it draws attention even better.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 22, 2013)

My guess is she must know it, and she's doing it intentionally.

For my company, I need more TP.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 22, 2013)

tpatana said:


> My guess is she must know it, and she's doing it intentionally.
> 
> For my company, I need more TP.



is your company bunghole related?


----------



## tpatana (Aug 22, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is she must know it, and she's doing it intentionally.
> ...



That's what most people say about the photographer.


----------



## roadrunner (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think she needs to change her company name. Just change the watermark. "BSP" or spelling out the "BS" would be a simple way to keep the company name without triggering unkind thoughts.

Or maybe she just doesn't care, and she can just continue on ignoring what other people think of name.


----------



## Grumbaki (Aug 23, 2013)

cayenne said:


> LOL...kinda like that computer company, back in the day, that named their company "Wang".



In China:
1- Wang is a very common name
2- First names can be common words or descriptive
3- Locals use an foreign name (generally english) with foreigners to help memorization 
4- Poor english or taste make some people just use litteral translation of their chinese name as "foreigner friendly name"

Result: Keep trying a straight face when, in a formal business environment, a man is introduced to you as "Rainbow Wang"

Many stories like that, the other main one being we have 2 wang in my office, one ~1,60m tall and the other one ~1,80m tall. Their are known to all as "small wang" and "big wang"...


----------



## tpatana (Aug 23, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...kinda like that computer company, back in the day, that named their company "Wang".
> ...



My friend told his boss name was "Ochinko". That dude can't travel to Japan.


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 23, 2013)

Vossie said:


> If your company name would be Digital Professional, your acronym would be DP, which can make some people believe you're into certain genres of photography only



Being a DP Photographer would be a very a small market. I'd suggest promoting video skills as well. 

Anyways, back to the OP. If her business is doing well, I wouldn't stress about it. If she's happy with the name, then great! In fact, I think I'd be more inclined to use a company called "BS Photography". I'd imagine they'd have a sense of humor and would be good to deal with.

If her business isn't doing well, you could diplomatically suggest a change of name and image as part of a complete re-branding exercise. That way, she wouldn't feel like a idiot (or worse, hate you for pointing out her flaws) when you point out that she's chosen a BS name. People develop a strong attachment to their business name and don't like being told they've chosen a bad one...tread gently.


----------

